# 5 minute chocolate cake



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Disclaimer: I have not made this yet. My aunt makes it and loves it.

5 MINUTE CHOCOLATE MUG CAKE
4 tablespoons flour 
4 tablespoons sugar 
2 tablespoons cocoa 
1 egg 
3 tablespoons milk 
3 tablespoons oil 
3 tablespoons chocolate chips (optional) 
A small splash of vanilla extract 
1 large coffee mug (MicroSafe)
Add dry ingredients to mug, and mix well. Add the egg and mix thoroughly.
Pour in the milk and oil and mix well..
Add the chocolate chips (if using) and vanilla extract, and mix again. 
Put your mug in the microwave and cook for 3 minutes at 1000 watts.
The cake will rise over the top of the mug, but don't be alarmed!
Allow to cool a little, and tip out onto a plate if desired.


----------



## pilothawk (Apr 16, 2009)

Made the cake tonight as a treat for myself and my son (one each). I did reduce the oil from 3 tbsp down to 2 tbsp, and may even try one tbsp next time. My son about flipped when the cake came out of the top of the mug, but no mess! Next time we will split one.

Great recipe, and easy!


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the review. As I said I have not made it yet. How did it taste overall?


----------



## pilothawk (Apr 16, 2009)

It tasted like chocolate cake. The one with the chocolate chips was better than the one I made with toffee almonds. To add a little more chocolate flavor I used a wooden spoon handle to poke a hole into the center of the cake and poured in a little bit of chocolate syrup. Overall it was easy to make, not very messy, and QUICK (took more like 10 minutes than 5). We will make it again I'm sure.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Oooh, that sounds great. I love chocolate cake, but DH doesn't, so when I make one, most of it goes to waste. I can't wait to try it. Thanks!


----------

